# Flashing lights help?AFX



## copperhead71

Can some one post a diagram or post a link to a diagram of the wiring of those 80's (a)afx cop cars with the alternating lights. yellow HY-71(or to make them both come on at the same time!)Thanks guy's:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

You need to hook up with Slotcarman12078. He is the resident lightmeister. Check out his thread under Slot Car Modeling/Customizing. The link is given below.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231924

Russ the Hutt :freak:


----------



## jeremy1082

Those lights are controlled by a mechanical cam above the gear plate that spins, making contact with each bulb separately. You could try wiring the bulbs together (both to the same side of the cam contact) so that they flash at the same time.


----------



## Illinislotfan

The best I could find is set of pictures from different angles on slot car central. Look under the letter G. You should be able to see where the wires go as originally made. 

http://slotcarcentral.com/drupal-5/cr-f5


----------



## copperhead71

Thank's all above that's the help i was looking for!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:////how about companies to buy bulbs from?


----------



## jeremy1082

Many of the replacement bulbs (and the ones that came on the cars) are 12 volt bulbs and burn out fast with a strong power pack. I have seen some Tyco bulbs rated at 14 volts. I would think that small LED's would work well and draw alot less power. Those cars are sluggish with two bulbs to power and all the mechanical drag of the flasher assembly. I use all of my best hop up tricks on them just so they can keep up with a stock magnatraction.


----------



## Illinislotfan

ncphobbies has bulbs. or there are a couple of ebay sellers with them.


----------



## dlw

You can also get bulbs from a hobby shop that deals in trains. Just get the highest possible V rating that will fit.


----------



## A/FX Nut

jeremy1082 said:


> Many of the replacement bulbs (and the ones that came on the cars) are 12 volt bulbs and burn out fast with a strong power pack. I have seen some Tyco bulbs rated at 14 volts. I would think that small LED's would work well and draw alot less power. Those cars are sluggish with two bulbs to power and all the mechanical drag of the flasher assembly. I use all of my best hop up tricks on them just so they can keep up with a stock magnatraction.



If you use LED's then you have to install a resistor or you will instantly burn in out as soon as you pull the throttle trigger. Most LED's have a maxiumum voltage of 3.5 volts.

Radio Shack has all kinds of bulbs and resistors.

Randy.


----------



## copperhead71

Thank's..all.Countless bulbs lost that way.even happens to bulbs that are new old stock!?(afx)


----------



## slotcarman12078

You need to be careful with regular grain of wheat bulbs too. I've seen some of them rated at 3.5 volts, 12 volts, 16 and 18 volts. For slots you really want the 16 or 18 volt bulbs unless you're only running 12 volts. The 3.5's won't last much longer than an LED. Another thing to watch out for is how hot they burn. Some stay cool to the touch, and others get hot rather quickly.


----------



## AfxToo

LEDs are very current sensitive and need a current limiting resistor, unless one is built-in (uncommon). To figure out the current limiting resistor, you need to know the maximum operating voltage (track voltage) and voltage and current characteristics of the LED. Here is a handy calculator:

http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

The main problem with grain of wheat bulbs besides their somewhat limited life is their delicate nature, especially when lit. A good wall or floor shot with the bulb brightly lit can extinguish the light rather easily. LEDs, by contrast, are quite rugged.


----------



## slotcarman12078

AfxToo said:


> LEDs are very current sensitive and need a current limiting resistor, unless one is built-in (uncommon). To figure out the current limiting resistor, you need to know the maximum operating voltage (track voltage) and voltage and current characteristics of the LED. Here is a handy calculator:
> 
> http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
> 
> The main problem with grain of wheat bulbs besides their somewhat limited life is their delicate nature, especially when lit. A good wall or floor shot with the bulb brightly lit can extinguish the light rather easily. LEDs, by contrast, are quite rugged.


Except when I get me hands on them!!  I'm not called a LED burner outer for nothin' ya know!! :tongue:


----------



## 00'HO

*AFX Bulbs from American Line*



copperhead71 said:


> Thank's all above that's the help i was looking for!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:////how about companies to buy bulbs from?












http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Aurora-AFX-Replacement-Light-Bulbs-work-with-Tyco_W0QQitemZ380162635621QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item5883757765

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## Dragula

I have the entire asseblies I pulled off over 100 cop chassis,will sell all you could ever want,LMK.
Drag


----------



## copperhead71

Thanks!


----------



## copperhead71

Anymore flashing lights suggestions? one side always blows..almost always the right side?The dollor store cig lighter bulbs(LED)work ok when paired with original bulb from cop car,i think they use less electricity,but every one i open the bulbs(flashing strobes lighters )have no consistency .all different,(thats why they are in Dollar lighters)I"m going to start trying ho train bulbs today!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Durability will be determined by the volts you're running at vs. the voltage capacity of the bulbs. 6 volt bulbs won't last very long on a car running at 18 volts. There are very few suppliers of bulbs 12 volts and over, but they are out there. HO scenery type bulbs (model power) I think are 12, and might prove a bit more durable..


----------



## Super Coupe

If you have a Radio Shack in your area,they usually have a selection of grain of wheat and led's with resistors in them.


----------



## LDThomas

HT posts guided everyone to Walmart for a Christmas decoration with mini led's. That unit ran on 3 volts. Can you run a couple of bulbs off of a hearing aid battery rather than using the track power?


----------



## copperhead71

Not sure on voltage on the two batteries(AG3)from this ambulance.ambulance flash alternates and siren screams(Majorette sonic flashers)


----------



## tiaragam1

*Website with Pics*

Here's something I came across recently that may be helpful for those of you who are new to doing this kind of thing and enjoy looking at pics on how to install lights. 

Go to http://westcoastslotcars.com/_wsn/page2.html

Enjoy!!!

Randy


----------

